# Lisa Frick- what a show off...



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

No seriously- I think she's absolutely amazing. It's like a dance with her. If you can watch this and not be floored- there's something wrong with you.

(There's only two runs in this video-- at the beginning. The rest is celebration which is kind of boring.)






And even though I intended to point out her ridiculously awesome spin move in the video above(see 0:17), since I'm on the subject of Lisa Frick- why not remind everyone of my current most favorite agility video:






Her backy-uppy through that offset line of jumps (see 0:21) is so graceful, so fast, so flowing... again- what a show off...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

WOW I'd break my neck and my dog if I tried any of those moves!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Thats totally what I look like (in my head) when I run agility


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

WOW!! Those are some super tough courses!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

KristiM said:


> Thats totally what I look like (in my head) when I run agility


Me too! :rofl:



Lauri & The Gang said:


> WOW!! Those are some super tough courses!!


That's because those are the FCI World Championship courses. Don't they look super fun! I can't wait until summer where I can set these up to try them. My instructor has an outdoor arena where she'll let me setup any full course I'd like. I always think these crazy hard courses look so fun.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

FCI courses allow for threadles, which are not allowed in AKC courses.

I actually get tunnel vision just running an AKC course...could not imagine running FCI. I'd kill myself, LOL


----------

